# What kind of clothes do you guys wear?



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm actually very interested in what fish hobbyists like us wear. Maybe it's just because its late at night and I'm bored, but still.

My clothing style is usually semi-formal, with usually a cardigan or dress shirt & tie. But on other days, I rock my vneck, skinnies, high-top nikes, goodwood, gshock and snapback. 

I also find that my wardrobe changes quite a few times a year. Last year I was in a complete jack&jones hype, and now I've been looking for lesser known brands that still produce good clothing.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

T-shirt with different kind of slogan or symbol, shorts, trackpant or jeans

if the weather is cold, just a jacket over the top


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

The Emperor wears no clothes.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> T-shirt with different kind of slogan or symbol, shorts, trackpant or jeans
> 
> if the weather is cold, just a jacket over the top


Does Luffy every sleep?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A lab coat. But not the one a rat chewed through. I'm done with that one.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeans and tshirts. Hoodies when it's cooler. Often from Value Village.  (Though I have to point out that the "VV Boutique" in Burlington is not gross like some I've been in closer to TO! )
Business casual sometimes for work events and I HATE it...
I have much better things to spend money on than clothes. Like coral...and salt...and lights...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Had to dress a little more formal when I worked in Clinical Research... dress pants, dress shoes, collared shirts with swearter/vests, etc. People tend to take you more seriously if you are dressed well. 

now in the lab its much more casual, other than the usual scrubs when retrieving sample tissue, or a lab coat depending on what I'm doing... i can go in with a tshirt and sweatpants.... whatever is comfortable when you have to sit for hours on a lab bench. Ironically, nobody follows the rules in my institution lol, we hardly ever wear lab coats.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

carmenh said:


> I have much better things to spend money on than clothes. Like coral...and salt...and lights...


I've realized that since I started my 2 other shrimp tanks, I haven't bought a single shirt. It's been like 3 months


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Fashion is a thing of the past for me...I use to spend big bucks on clothing...now I have a wife, a kid and a hobby to feed.LOL...fashion is not a priority.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kerohime said:


> Ironically, nobody follows the rules in my institution lol, we hardly ever wear lab coats.


+1. Only when safety inspection comes around...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

don't believe in the "F" word.....

I prefer jeans, t shirts and sweat shirts, but have suits etc. for when I have to.

need a new winter coat next year though....


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> +1. Only when safety inspection comes around...


Amen!
I actually got caught the first time the safety inspection people came. I got out of my office and was like.. "err.. why is everyone wearing lab coats?" lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wear whatever fits and is clean. LOL

Mainly jeans and some sort of nice non formal shirt.

I have a kiddo and a fiance I gotta take care of so I don't really focus on me much at all. :/

I get excited when I get some new socks. That's how life is for me atm. lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

getting new socks and underwear for Christmas is more fun now than when you were a kid.... lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHa!! It is! XD


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> I get excited when I get some new socks. That's how life is for me atm. lol


I love new socks!! Especially when they're still thick and fluffy. But occaisionally they get together with the wood floor and plot to kill me, but besides that, I love new socks too!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Kerohime said:


> Amen!
> I actually got caught the first time the safety inspection people came. I got out of my office and was like.. "err.. why is everyone wearing lab coats?" lol


haha! The first week into my Master's our lab got inspected for compliance...and I just happened to walk in in shorts and birkenstocks


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

dickies and a tee shirt sometimes golf shirt


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Business casual or business formal. Lucky with all the suits sales


----------

